# Low Slope Patio Roof



## Mr. Fixer Upper (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm a new homeowner in the middle of having my roof done. I chose a highly regarded roofer to install a GAF Golden Pledge roof and upgraded to the GAF Lifetime Timberline shingles in Weathered Wood

The original owner put a roof over the deck at a time frame between the original roof in 1969 and the last roof somewhere around 1989. The roof supports simply rest on the old roof.

Patio roof is ~ 1/12 with shingles. The home in in Northern NJ and we get significant snow and the temps fluctuate above and below freezing day to night often.

The roofer saw some evidence of moisture backing under some of the shingles but nothing too serious. He has told me that he will give me the option of putting White TPO on that area or installing the GAF lifetime shingles. He has informed me that the shingle is really not technically correct and the potential for issues is far greater than TPO. 

Appearance of this roof is only about 25% of the issue since it cannot be seen from my property unless you are on the roof.

My questions are this:
Is TPO my best option for product life paired to the GAF LT shingle?

Is there anything I should specifically be requesting as far as material thickness, type or technique?

Is there a better product that you could recommend?

Thanks in advance!
Jon


----------



## Slyfox (Oct 30, 2008)

I will not install shingles on a 1/12, I literally have walked away from jobs in which the home owner has insisted on doing so.

There is a half dozen roofing systems designed for residential structures like that and TPO is as good as most so long as it is installed properly.


----------



## jimsonburg (Aug 4, 2010)

TPO membranes are single-ply roof membranes constructed from ethylene propylene rubber. They are designed to combine the durability of rubber with the proven performance of hot-air weldable seams. They have been tested as having excellent resistance to ozone, are algae-resistant, environmentally friendly and safe to install.


----------



## Mr. Fixer Upper (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I spoke with the roofer again and his recommendation is TPO. Seems like it's a lot more appropriate than the shingles for the 1/12 pitch. Here are my progress photos on the back of the house. We still haven't touched the front. 



















Side View from 2nd deck:









Transition area:


----------



## PTROOFING (Aug 20, 2010)

Hope that asphalt ice guard doesnt deteriorate that rubber roof. Also, trim back any branches that are nearby. That membrane will puncture easily. I would have suggested a modified asphalt membrane.


----------

